# alguien tiene el pcb de este diagrama (radio control)



## stalker94 (Dic 12, 2010)

hola amigos  foristas como andan!!!espero que bien 

bueno llendo al tema :

 mi problema es  que mavegando por el foro encontre este diagrama de un emisor y un reseptor de radio para fabricar un carro a control remoto 

este es el emisor 




este es facil hacer el pcb

y este el reseptor




este es el que se me complica un pokis

y tambien si me pueden decir que boton hace cada cosa porque no se cual efectua cada accion 


tecnicamente son 4 

1y2 para un motor:  1 adelante 2 atras

3y4 para el otro: 3 adelante 4 atras

pero no se  cual es cual


y tambien si alguno de ustedes lo a fabricado y que alcance tiene


desde ya muchas gracias a todos 

este foro me abrio una infinidad de puertas gracias


----------



## phavlo (Dic 14, 2010)

fijate en el post 81 en la pagina 5 de este link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/carrito-control-remoto-42229/index5.html que subi los impresos de los dos diagramas,, eso si, todavia no lo arme y no se que switch efectua cada accion, es cuestion de probar. saludos


----------



## stalker94 (Dic 14, 2010)

Gracias voy a comprovarlo con el diagrama y si esta bien lo hago


----------



## MarcosDaniel (Ene 28, 2011)

Y realmente que crees que sea prudente armarlo ? Aunque no parece caro en absoluto. Me interesa un mucho realmente tener una de estas bellezas RC para mi proyecto de aeromodelismo. Espero atento su respuesta. Cualquier comentario es bien recibido. Marcos Daniel Sanchez.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 28, 2011)

Mirando bien no es un Lm293 es un L293, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## phavlo (Ene 28, 2011)

Exactamente como dice sergio.. no es un LM293, ya que este es un comparador, y el L293 es un controlador de motores....

saludos


----------



## sdel (Feb 8, 2011)

Hola stalker94, ese scircuito lo hice yo y si, me equivoque cuando puse lm293.

es un l293 y basicamente son dos puente h para controlar el giro de los motores, lo que pasa que cuando lo dibuje en el paint tenia en la cabeza el lm293 y lo tipee jaja perdon. quize editarlo en el primer post y no pude, se lo dejo a algun moderador.

con respecto a los botones, depende de como conectes el decodificador del receptor al L293.
no tengas miedo de armarlo que anda perfecto. saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 8, 2011)

si ademas yo tambien publique un pcb hecho por mi, de ese diagrama que ya existia...

muy buen diseño, muy útil, queda compacto y presentable

saludos.


----------



## sdel (Feb 8, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Hola, recien entro e el hilo y veo que es un gran aporte, muy buen circuito y al parecer funciona muy bien...
> 
> por mi parte no creo conseguir los integrados pero igualmente lo intentaré...y basandome en el original del primer post mensaje #1 he traído el pcb que acabo de diseñar...para evitar tanto cablerio y que quede más prolijo.
> 
> ...



dj draco publico el circuito del pcb en el post 148
y este es el archivo

saludos

subo el diseño del pcb de dj draco


----------

